# problem on my fwans skin



## Kimbo2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello every one here!

My name is Mario and I'm from south texas. My 5 1/2 month old dog is currently developing pimples on his sikin, also i have to be showering him every two days with oatmeal shampoo to get rid of the pus and the fly problem. I already change food, change living place, and allergy pills and the problem continue. I currently have him on a 1/2 and lll1/2 diet half raw and half kibbles. I need help before going to the vet. Having some finacial problems . I already did some research and Folliculitis is the closest answer i found i just would like to have an opinion from pitbull owners.

Any help will be gladdly apreciate. I will provide my phone if anyone is willing to talk over the phone.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looks like allerigies to me.. if youve tried all that other stuff then i would definately try to get in to see a vet


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree looks allergy related. What kibble is she on ? Some dogs have chicken allergies so maybe that would be something to look at??? I would see a vet and maybe some allergy testing but I know that can run a bit pricey as well. Any treats you give her regularly?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What EXACTLY are you feeding her? Is she an inside or outside dog?


----------



## Kimbo2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Right now he's on pedigree puppy version. And raw food he is eating mostly beef no chicken.tomorrow i will start on chicken instead and allergy pills every 8hrs, he is an outside dog he is on cement and some carpet grass. He won't scrath much or maybe not at all.he does have a strong odor and i noticed today that his pop contained a little bit of grass. 
Thanks guys for your opinion.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

sounds like a fungal infection. specifically yeast.
sour odor. pimples or patches filled with pus. aggravated scaly skin. hair loss.
i suggest meds but i admit they are hard on the liver. there are some shampoo treatments you can buy for dogs and horses. and a cap full of apple cider vinegar over his food will help to fight the infection from the inside.
you will have to sterilize all surfaces to get rid of fungal spores to prevent re-infection. and take a look at his diet because something is up. he may have a weakened immune system.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Also put the apple cider vinegar on the site .. It will help being the area back to an alkaline state, an infection can not live in it just an acidic state 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kimbo2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> sounds like a fungal infection. specifically yeast.
> sour odor. pimples or patches filled with pus. aggravated scaly skin. hair loss.
> i suggest meds but i admit they are hard on the liver. there are some shampoo treatments you can buy for dogs and horses. and a cap full of apple cider vinegar over his food will help to fight the infection from the inside.
> you will have to sterilize all surfaces to get rid of fungal spores to prevent re-infection. and take a look at his diet because something is up. he may have a weakened immune system.


When you are tslking about medecine beeing hard on liver .. is it worth it? Any human antibacterial soap work? How long the vinegar method will work? Any antibiotics? Any one has ever gone thru this? 
Thanks every one for your responses


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Kimbo2012 said:


> When you are tslking about medecine beeing hard on liver .. is it worth it? Any human antibacterial soap work? How long the vinegar method will work? Any antibiotics? Any one has ever gone thru this?
> Thanks every one for your responses


anti bacterial soap will not eradicate the fungus/yeast (if in fact your vet confirms the infection is fungal). you must use an anti FUNGAL treatment. there are topical creams/ointments that are usually effective. your dog does not have a severe case so i suggest you 1) see the vet to confirm what is exactly going on. 2) use a shampoo with sulfur or benzoyl peroxide and 3) apply an anti-fungal cream that your vet prescribes.
the oral medication is expensive and puts alot of wear and tear on the liver. and the kidneys. i would try other methods first. do not get discouraged. it may take a few weeks for you to see improvement.
also keep him dry after the initial bath. and keep giving him apple cider vinegar on his food. and like GEIS mentioned you can use the vinegar to wipe him down before you apply more ointment.
SEE THE VET FIRST.
good luck.


----------



## Kimbo2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> anti bacterial soap will not eradicate the fungus/yeast (if in fact your vet confirms the infection is fungal). you must use an anti FUNGAL treatment. there are topical creams/ointments that are usually effective. your dog does not have a severe case so i suggest you 1) see the vet to confirm what is exactly going on. 2) use a shampoo with sulfur or benzoyl peroxide and 3) apply an anti-fungal cream that your vet prescribes.
> the oral medication is expensive and puts alot of wear and tear on the liver. and the kidneys. i would try other methods first. do not get discouraged. it may take a few weeks for you to see improvement.
> also keep him dry after the initial bath. and keep giving him apple cider vinegar on his food. and like GEIS mentioned you can use the vinegar to wipe him down before you apply more ointment.
> SEE THE VET FIRST.
> good luck.


Thank you thank you. Ok now let me tell you some info i noticed today his bumps are more noticeable a day ago i removed raw beef. Does allergy develop that fast? My dog foods only contains3% crude fiber. Or it doesnt work like that? I just want my dog to be ok he has me very worried.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

first- i wanna make this very clear. SEE THE VET. i understand money problems can make things hard. but our dogs are worth it...
if you don't see the vet, then you're just guessing what the problem is and trying to fix it by trial and error. i am only offering my opinion based on the symptoms you mentioned.
next- a fungal infection is very different than an allergy. using oatmeal shampoo and changing his diet WILL NOT cure him of a fungal/yeast infection. you must actually kill the organism that is living and growing in his skin.
if it's a fungus or yeast- stop giving him baths. you're only providing moisture for the fungus. stop giving him allergy pills. he doesn't have an allergy. stop feeding him pedigree. it's filled with crap.
and DO exactly what i said before. also make sure he gets a little sun everyday. the UV light can also help. but not too much. maybe like 30 minutes 2x a day.
if circlekennels and angelbaby are right, and it's actually an allergy. then you still should change his food to something cleaner. and start eliminating possibilities like food. detergents. chemicals. etc.


----------



## Kimbo2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> first- i wanna make this very clear. SEE THE VET. i understand money problems can make things hard. but our dogs are worth it...
> if you don't see the vet, then you're just guessing what the problem is and trying to fix it by trial and error. i am only offering my opinion based on the symptoms you mentioned.
> next- a fungal infection is very different than an allergy. using oatmeal shampoo and changing his diet WILL NOT cure him of a fungal/yeast infection. you must actually kill the organism that is living and growing in his skin.
> if it's a fungus or yeast- stop giving him baths. you're only providing moisture for the fungus. stop giving him allergy pills. he doesn't have an allergy. stop feeding him pedigree. it's filled with crap.
> ...


I really apreciate your help. I will keep everyone posted and hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would also go with one food mixing raw and kibbles is not recommended for dogs because they digest raw vs kibbles at different rates. A raw diet should have a day fast in between ping from kibbles to raw 

Also get on a better quality kibble purina is crap. May not help her infections but its good to get on quality food it won't hurt that's for sure


----------



## db54 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Mario
I also live in south Texas. I have a Blue pit bull, and she has had skin problems a lot....I too have financial issues and can't really afford it..But the first time , i took her to the vet, he said she was allergic to Fleas...he recomended COMFORTIS, which she swallowed once a month....yes that cured her. like i said i can't really afford the vet, i live on fixed income.that time we ended up paying over 200.
I like to use natural healing methods...so here is mine. i take raw oatmeal, mix about three cups of oatmeal in a pot about 6 cups of water , let it soak up well, then strain it thru a strainer. put in the fridge to get cool, then soak her well with it all over....this will take all the red rawness away in 1 day....then the next day, use some vaseline, rub it all over body with it.. yes it does work.......her shine came back the next day and the bumps disappeared
I also changed her food to purina mainstay....that does very well for her skin condition.
Some people may think this is crazy, but it works.. Now whenever i see her scratching.... or she develops bumps or bald spots...i do the remedy ... now her skin is clear and shiny all over..and she loves it..
I always keep some oatmeal water in my fridge...and buy lots of vaseline.
I have 5 dogs, and my chihuahua also gets this treatment..as she is also allergic to the fleas. I have found out that the blue pits have this skin condition...
also have a stafordshire she's a fawn color and she got this treatment only once, after she was bitten by ants... my dogs are all inside dogs...and thru the summer months they only go outside to do their stuff.
Try it and let me know if it works for you too.


----------



## db54 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Mario,
i forgot to tell you ...don't rinse him off after you wet him all over with the oatmeal water... just let it dry off naturally . somehow this has wonderful effect on the skin... and will cure any redness or rawness..
It also works on humans as well.


----------

